# Personalised Cufflinks



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello  

I am thinking of gifting personalised cufflinks to the groomsmen for our wedding.

Can anyone recommend anywhere?

xxxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Confetti - do fab stuff like cufflinks etc - Im sure they used to personalise them!

http://www.confetti.co.uk/


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.confetti.co.uk/product/view/64501-8813-0-personalised_best_man_round_cufflinks_For_the_Best_Man.do

There ya go - thats the link where they have the personised cuff links on!

http://www.confetti.co.uk/product/view/64502-8815-0-Personalised_usher_round_cufflinks_For_the_Ushers.do
and that one is for the ushers!


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

With Love from

http://www.withlovefrom.com/cid/YPQTT37NC30DBJJ5P1NI87QHF556BEEF/category-Personalised-Wedding-Cufflinks-HIMCUFFWEDP/

Nice idea Saila


----------

